# BUTTER 2023



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

New year, new lawn journal.
TTTF in NE Kansas.
5k irrigated, high input front yard.
15k non irrigated, low input back yard.
I mow tall, 3-4”, and love to lay down stripes.
It’s not everyone’s thing but it’s my thing.
Kansas weather can be extreme which can make growing cool season turf challenging at times.
Someone once told me that growing grass in the transition zone is like the Old Testament.
Drought, flood, disease, pestilence and you’re lucky if you’re only dealing with one at a time.
Also, many times I am my own worst enemy.
My goal for this year is to not repeat last year’s mistakes and have a little nicer lawn.
Please feel free to comment.
Butter


----------

